# Do you have an enemy?



## MadameBovary (May 28, 2010)

Enemy: "a person who feels hatred for, fosters harmful designs against, or engages in antagonistic activities against another; an adversary or opponent."

Do you have one, and could you also share why?

Also, do you feel that it makes one a bad person, if they have enemies?


< - Has one enemy, because he cannot forgive me for breaking off our friendship with him many years ago.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Of course. I have way too many. But I do have one arch-enemy if thats what your looking for.

I am waiting for them all to team up on me and kidnap everyone I love.


----------



## MadameBovary (May 28, 2010)

Nirvana said:


> Of course. I have way too many. But I do have one arch-enemy if thats what your looking for.
> 
> I am waiting for them all to team up on me and kidnap everyone I love.


I notice you're a guy. Is it more common for a male to have enemies?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Ha. Males are are just a little more completive. We don't have "enemies".

I think women are alot more competitive then men.


BTW. How did you know I was a guy?


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't think I have any mutual enemy-ships (?)... but I do have, or at least had, a one sided one. It was one of my ex-girlfriends good friends. She actively tried breaking us up on several occasions. Even told me that was her plan. She tried to get my ex hooked on drugs, and even was the one that facilitated the possibility of my ex sleeping with someone else. She set her up after a party and had him take her home. The next morning she was the one that e-mailed me the news, before I had any clue... I hated that woman so much. But, since I didn't really try to get to know her well, and the fact that my ex is just a friend these days, I don't know if she can qualify as an enemy now. Though I wouldn't mind if she did a face plant into the concrete after getting drunk and lose some teeth. I think dentures would be very fitting for her. roud:


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I have no enemies, at least not on my part. If someone considers me an enemy, that's their problem, not mine. There are plenty of people I dislike, but I try not to waste energy on them. I'm too lazy to actively hate anyone, ha.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

I have, before; he still may hold me in contempt.
hmicciche/Hadrian on CreateDebate. Through the careful use of flattery, however, I managed to 'ward off' any more of his assaults.
However, I've had death threats made against me; I should imagine that that asshole still loathes me.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> I have, before; he still may hold me in contempt.
> hmicciche/Hadrian on CreateDebate. Through the careful use of flattery, however, I managed to 'ward off' any more of his assaults.
> However, I've had death threats made against me; I should imagine that that asshole still loathes me.


I can't think why you would have any enemies because you are so endearing and incapable of insulting anyone. :crazy:


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

*Well...*

My biggest enemy is myself. I have an inner critic that enjoys picking on me and putting myself down and all that jazz. This is something within myself so I see it as a part of me though I'm not sure exactly where it is, it could be the lizard brain, some anti-soul part of myself, or something else entirely. I just know it is there and I have to deal with the twit that it is.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

No, not really. Maybe one or two people who actively dislike me, but it's never gotten to the point of someone actually doing harm on purpose.


----------



## NightSkyGirl (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't consider anyone _my_ enemy. I don't know whether other people would consider me theirs, but at least no one has ever said anything up front to me about it...


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I'd say no. There are some people who don't like me, so in turn I don't like them, but I feel if they were my enemy, we'd actually be competing for something and I don't compete.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

There are people online whose shit lists I've managed my way onto...
...not sure about real life...
I don't consider anyone my enemy, though...I'm just thinking they consider me theirs lol


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I dont have any enemies I am aware off. Of course there could be secret ones plotting against me lol.

But if I had an enemy I would not even know what to do with them. It seems illogical to have enemies. Do they serve a useful purpose?


----------



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't *think* that I have an enemy now. Before Coming to high school, I had plenty of enemies, but they all dissapeared. Now i pretty much get along with everyone!


----------



## Veritas (Jun 6, 2010)

More than I'm probably aware of :crazy:


----------



## Paradox of Vigor (Jul 7, 2010)

My enemy is a former best friend of mine. We just haven't spoke in years. He was a fellow INTJ like me but he was always smarter than me(by degree of intelligence) and it didn't really piss me off. But it gave me leverage to do better than someone that was better than me which set me up for inevitable success, because I knew he would be successful.

An idol of mine I suppose.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

As far as I know, no.


----------

